

Security flaw in Samsung's system on chip allows apps to gain root access - theoj
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/17/samsung_exynos_flaw/

======
daeken
1) This was covered in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4928277>

2) This is _not_ a flaw in the SoC whatsoever. It's a flaw in a kernel driver,
which exposes raw memory. Totally different, and easily fixable.

